# Went to the Dark Side.......



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Having owned and handled Malinois and Rotts most of my life.....I'm switching to the dark side...by obtaining a Female GSD. In all honesty....the pup is for my husband - maybe he'll stop _messing up_ errrrrr _with_ Zane now. Sire is Chico Stanford's current competition dog: Hustler Dreadlocks Hater Proof SchH 3 FH2 AD(gotta love the name;-)) and Dam is a german import owned and handled by Chico: Hella vom Osterfeld SchH3 FH1 AD Kkl1. My pups (errrrrr I mean my husbands pup) pedigree can be found here: http://www.chicostanford.com/2009 Litter.htm . Her call name will be Dunya....same name as the Rotty girl my husband had for almost 12 years.....she passed last year.

I took some pics of her (pink collar girl - looks white though in the video) and the rest of the litter at 4 weeks and 4 days old...... BEFORE my husband decided he wanted a pup, so there are only a couple of her.

Pics: http://laceync.smugmug.com/gallery/8653361_XuYk8/1/571155229_ozqrM

Video: http://laceync.smugmug.com/gallery/8659368_6DVpi/1/571707883_c43CY


Never thought I'd have a GSD in the house........must be getting old:-\"


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

She's sooooooooo adorable that you're forgiven for not getting a Mal.



CONGRATULATIONS! We expect to see many more photos and videos! So when did your husband decide that he wanted one? How's Zane doing?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Erica! Guess he decided he wanted one when he watched the videos and saw the pictures....and of course listened to me talk about them. I just think it was time for him....he misses having a dog to call his own. Or maybe it was because I told him that Zane could not be his movie/popcorn eating partner on the couch anymore...](*,).

Zane is doing very well! Thanks for asking


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, suuuuure it's your husband's pup... Congrats, maybe now you can get hubby to follow through with the training, huh? She is very cute


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Anna Kasho;126559 said:


> Doubt that......as long as he leaves my dogs alone though.....I'll be happy. For the life of me I could not figure out why Zane was not performing certain movements correctly as of late - that I knew he was taught and had learned - until we went on vacation together and I heard my husband using dutch commands....the same ones that I use for "formal obedience" .....*AND * rewarding Zane for other then precise/correct positioning in response to those commands. ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,) Not like he was not told numerous times to not use those commands:roll:
> 
> Hopefully she'll be a very good distraction for him.......but I'm not fooling myself......I'll be the one doing at least basic training with his pup.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Doubt that......as long as he leaves my dogs alone though.....I'll be happy. For the life of me I could not figure out why Zane was not performing certain movements correctly as of late - that I knew he was taught and had learned - until we went on vacation together and I heard my husband using dutch commands....the same ones that I use for "formal obedience" .....*AND * rewarding Zane for other then precise/correct positioning in response to those commands. ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,) Not like he was not told numerous times to not use those commands:roll:
> 
> Hopefully she'll be a very good distraction for him.......but I'm not fooling myself......I'll be the one doing at least basic training with his pup.


If only husbands were as easy to train as dogs:wink: Congrats on your new addition:grin:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean, my dogs are bilingual for the exact same reason. My parents liked to help "train" my dogs so much, that Inka has moved in with them now. They've already trained her to disregard the down command, to get in the garbage, and to whine and cry begging... ](*,):roll: 

Good luck with little Dunya. I am sure it was all part of your secret plot, starting with showing off some cute pics and videos to hubby... You know you missed playing with a baby puppy...

I will be looking around for a nice GSD litter too, to get a pup about 6 months to a year from now, hopefully. I miss Bandit. :sad:


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I feel for you, Lacey! I totally understand when that certain somebody messes up the hours and hours and hours of training that you put into a dog! It can be sooooooooo frustrating!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess I would call it a dark day when someone gets a a German Shepherd and its considered stepping into the dark side.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

No offense intended......it's the _dark side_ for me...never thought I'd have anything but Mals or Rotts.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> No offense intended......it's the _dark side_ for me...never thought I'd have anything but Mals or Rotts.


 
Sounds to me like you've stepped into the light! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

A REALLY nice pedigree, and ya know......with Antverpa blood lines in there, could be a lil mali in the wood pile way back when!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Video of my pup and others from the litter (group training session) at 7 weeks old with Chico Stanford.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynFXrHQC4jk


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

So frickin cute how they go from a milling herd of puppies to sitting still with all their little noses up, looking at Chico. Really nice, considering their attention span at that age. 

It is terribly tempting to get a puppy RIGHT NOW... :lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Getting a GSD just shows your smartening up with age. =D>


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Getting a GSD just shows your smartening up with age. =D>


You mean there still may be hope for me ? Here's hoping that she'll be the one where the knowledge will flow down the line....instead of up


----------



## Debbie Wade (Jul 18, 2009)

Years ago, my husband bought me a gun for my birthday....a gun he had been drooling over!!


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Lacey, looks like you are getting wise with age. lol Wellcome to Team GSD. Good luck, I am sure this girl will get your husband straight


----------

